# Post Cold Front Reds



## Impulse Fishing (Apr 19, 2013)

Tory Johnson and his sons James and Reeves came saltwater fishing for the first time today. With the passage of the cold front I wasn't sure if the reds would have lockjaw or not. The pressure was high and the tide wasn't supposed to be good either. But, when the first cast yielded a keeper red I knew everything would be alright. The boys had their fill of rat reds today as we threw back more than I kept count. Market bait on the bottom was the preferred lure today. An average trip for me, but the trip of a lifetime for those boys.

www.impulsefisingcharters.com/reservations


----------

